

The rise of the low-cost laptop - cawel
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=11482468

======
josefresco
How about a $600 laptop for the "rich" world with $200 going towards the
production of a low cost laptop for the "poor" world. Would be some good PR
for HP/Dell whoever and the cost is still low for the average US/EU consumer.

~~~
jcl
I'm not sure it would work, if only for the message it sends: "Buy a nice
laptop for yourself, send an inferior one to someone less fortunate." I
realize the end-user benefit is the same as the OLPC's Give-One-Get-One
program, but the equality of G1G1 seems more appealing.

